
California: PG&E warns of fresh power shutoffs for 500k due to fire weather - bookofjoe
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2019/oct/22/california-wildfires-power-shutoffs-pge
======
jdkee
And the headline directly above this as I post is:

65\. Trains reach record speed in Beijing-Zhangjiakou test run
(chinadaily.com.cn) 40 points by hoba 15 hours ago | flag | hide | 48 comments

The U.S. just won't invest in infrastructure.

~~~
masonic
PG&E is a corporation, not a government agency.

~~~
jdkee
They provide a service to the public predicated on viable infrastructure. How
does being a corporation absolve them of providing necessary infrastructure
when part of their billing is specifically to fund infrastructure?

~~~
masonic
You conflated Chinese rail (government funded) with private-sector
infrastructure funding in the parent comment.

